# Cataclysm Ende Oktober?



## asmolol (22. August 2010)

http://www.buffed-shop.de/products/Warcraft/Spiele/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Add-on.html

"Lieferzeit: Ab Ende Oktober 2010 lieferbar"

hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## ZerocxVII (22. August 2010)

Es gibt noch keinen Temrin seitens Blizzard das machen die ganzen Firmen nur weil die was dahinschreiben müssen^^


----------



## Männchen (22. August 2010)

Oktober war mal geplant glaub ich, aber halte es nicht für realistisch. Es ist Ende August und auf den Beta-Servern wurde nicht mal der Endcontent getestet. Zudem gibt es noch den Patch mit der Befreiung von Gnomeregan und der Echoinseln. Und eventuell noch ein Cata-Pre-Patch, falls der vorher genannte Patch dieser nicht ist. November-Dezember ist realistischer.


----------



## Luk0as (22. August 2010)

Mittlerweile kann man wohl davon asugehen das Blizzard es pünktlich zum weihnachtsgeschäft realsen wird


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. August 2010)

meine Vermutung liegt ganz stark im Oktober da man 3.3 u Fail of the Lichking als letzten großen Contentpatch ansehen kann (RS ist nur Itemverbesserer) u sie den Leuten dann 10 Monate Zeit lassen.

Wie bei Sunwell Januar Live u 10 Monate später WotLK 

Grund dafür in Classic ging es böse in die Hose Nax Patch u 3 Monate später BC


----------



## KoBa2010 (22. August 2010)

Also Oktober wirds wohl eher nich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe vorposts)

Ich glaube aber eher Januar/Februar außer die ganzen Blizz mitarbeiter trinken Energydrinks ohne Ende und schaffen mal xDD


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2010)

Mit geschätztem Erscheinungdatum wird mehr vorbestellt, als wenn da steht: "Mh, erscheint vielleicht dieses Jahr, oder auch nächstes Jahr, vielleicht aber auch nie.."


----------



## BobaBasti (22. August 2010)

Ich habe in Irgendner Zeitung son interview gelesen... und da stand das Cata 100% noch diese Jahr kommt nur man weis halt nochnicht genau wann. Will auch endlich meinen Gobbo haben xD^^


----------



## Connector321 (22. August 2010)

KoBa2010 schrieb:


> Also Oktober wirds wohl eher nich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cataclysm war noch für dieses Jahr angekündigt. Ich denke nicht, dass sie den Releasetermin soweit nach hinten verschieben, da auch von Blizzard bestätigt, dass es keinen Raidcontent vor Cata mehr geben wird. 

Ich rechne auch mit Ende Oktober, da es zu lange ruhig war, aber das muss bedeuten, dass der Echo und Gnomeragan (?) Patch im September kommen muss, da wie von Blizzard bestätigt ein Monat nachdem Event, Cata erscheinen soll.


----------



## Moktheshock (22. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Wie bei Sunwell Januar Live u 10 Monate später WotLK




sunwell kam aber im april wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege^^


----------



## Connector321 (22. August 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> sunwell kam aber im april wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege^^



Jup, der letzte Kommentar bei Buffed zu dem Patch, kam im März 2008, also aufjedenfall kam der Patch dann wohl nich Januar.


----------



## Nexarius (23. August 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Ich habe in Irgendner Zeitung son interview gelesen... und da stand das Cata 100% noch diese Jahr kommt nur man weis halt nochnicht genau wann. Will auch endlich meinen Gobbo haben xD^^





Richtig, und Blizzard sagt ja auch, dass es Cataclysm auf jeden Fall noch 2010 releasen will / wird.

Ich glaube Blizzard will die riesige MMO Konkurrenz im Jahre 2011 umgehen - SWOTR, GW 2, Tera, Rift uvm... vor allem weil da so Größen wie SWOTR und GW dabei sind. Und mal im ernst, welches MMO dieses Jahr könnte einem Release Termin gefährlich werden? FF XIV? Ich glaube nicht, dass FF XIV so gute Chancen hat irgend was groß zu reißen, schon gar nicht gegen einen Riesen wie WoW.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> http://www.buffed-sh...ysm-Add-on.html
> 
> "Lieferzeit: *Ab* Ende Oktober 2010 lieferbar"
> 
> hab ich was verpasst??




Es steht dort "ab"


Also ist es noch nicht fest und lässt weiter Spekulationen zu.

Ab = Open End


----------



## sam72 (23. August 2010)

ich rechne persönlich auch um ende oktober bzw laufe des novembers mit erscheinung von cata. pessimistisch gesehen kommt es irgendwann 2011 raus, aber da die konkurrenz sehr stark dann ist, seh ich es mal optimistisch...also


abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (23. August 2010)

Oktober? Macht ihr Witze?

Es fehlt der Echo-Inseln & Gnomeregan Patch, ebenso der 4.0 Patch den es bisher zu jedem Addon-Start gab ( evlt. ist das ein einziger Patch ).

Oktober? Das ist dann noch gut 1,5 Monate entfernt und die Beta ist naja, nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten.

Ich würde sagen frühstens Ende November / Dezember wird Cataclysm erscheinen, dann haben sie immerhin noch 3-4 Monate zum ausführlichen Beta testen, was derzeit noch* dringend nötig *ist ( vorallem in Anbetracht der Talentbäume ).


----------



## SchurxoxD (23. August 2010)

also ich als schurke sehs seeehr pessimistisch...es kann also nur besser werden...denke mal wird wie wotlk es wurde 1. quartal 2007/8? angekündigt und kam im november >.< also feb-märz 2011


----------



## Tschinkn (23. August 2010)

Connector321 schrieb:


> Cataclysm war noch für dieses Jahr angekündigt.


Angekündigt ist mal gar nichts. Als börsennotiertes Unternehmen MUSS Blizzard/Activision sich an Ankündigungen halten. Sonst bricht der Aktienkurs ein. Da das nicht passieren soll, kündigt Blizzard an, sobald sie fertig sind. Sind sie aber nicht. 
Ein prima Termin für die Ankündigung wäre übrigens die Blizzcon....



> Ich rechne auch mit Ende Oktober, da es zu lange ruhig war


Da ist wohl mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken. Das ist aber leider unrealistisch und zwar genau deshalb:


> aber das muss bedeuten, dass der Echo und Gnomeragan (?) Patch im September kommen muss, da wie von Blizzard bestätigt ein Monat nachdem Event, Cata erscheinen soll.



Mein Tipp aufgrund des derzeit bekannten/gezeigten Stands der Beta: Frühjahr 2011.


----------



## Boforst (23. August 2010)

Ich tippe auf die erste Dezemberwoche, wegen Weihnachtsgeschäft und dem Versprechen Cata auf jeden Fall noch 2010 herauszubringen...
Die werden die Erweiterung so auf'n letzten Drücker releasen, weil die z.Teil den Content noch nicht mal in der betea veröffentlichen.


----------



## JMCDesign (23. August 2010)

abwarten .. sie werden es schon bringen.. 

aber mit 3493 themen die sich ums release beschäftigen, gehts auch net schneller

also ... füßlein stillhalten und einfach mal abwarten .. NUR!!! blizz sagt wann es kommt.. kein amazon, kein ebay etc..


----------



## Bracka (23. August 2010)

Blizzard hat bis zum heuten tage nur EIN realeasetermin bisher nicht einhalten können und das war der BC Termin den haben sie 3 wochen nach hinten verschoben (seiddem haben sie nie mehr ein termin nicht einhalten können)


----------



## USV (23. August 2010)

Also Oktober wäre mal für mich persönlich ganz DOOF. Ich habe mir grad F1 2010 und Civ 5 bestellt   Die Games wollen auch gezockt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sollen sich ruhig noch Zeit lassen.


----------



## Bismark72 (23. August 2010)

It's done when it's done. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollen sich lieber Zeit lassen und dafür weniger Bugs und Serverprobleme einbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harokto (23. August 2010)

oktober ? .. aber sonst gesund ja ?XD 

die beta is grad ma auf stufe 83 oder ? ... 

kein raidcontent wurde bisher getestet .. und sry aber die talentbäume werden bestimmt noch brauchen

und wtf wollt ihr immer mit eurem weihnachtsgeschäft ?

kein wow zocker wird bis weihnachten warten .. das ding wird sofort gekauft .... das müssen entweder noobs sein die eh nich 80 sind oder ganz arme menschen ... also RICHTIG arme menschen ... 

ich denke ... irgendwann zwischen november und januar


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2010)

Genau, und was liegt zwischen November und Januar? Richtig, das Weihnachtsgeschäft.


----------



## Squall67 (23. August 2010)

Die Blizzcon ist ende oktober und da wird dann sehr wahrscheinlich der release termin bekannt gegeben zwischen release termin und blizzcon wird ca 1 monat liegen also stell dich mal auf anfang dezember ein da Cata noch dieses jahr kommen wird


----------



## natario (23. August 2010)

cata wird auf keinen fall vor der blizzcon erscheinen. tippe mal auf ende november -> mitte dezember. passend zum weihnachtsgeschäft


----------



## Jaqcis (23. August 2010)

Denke es kommt bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft raus, davor eher unwarscheinlich. Das sind noch paar Monate und da kann man noch viel reißen, auch wenn es jetzt vlt noch nicht soweit aussieht.
 Das weihnachtsgeschäft ist am besten eigentlich .
Würde mich fragen was sonst bis dahin kommen soll```??? ICC war die letzte Große Raidinstanz und es kam zwar Rubinsactum aber das gehört , geschichtlich gesehen schon zum vorevent zu cataglysm. Es kommen zwar noch der patch mit den echoinseln und gnomeregan und die dazugehörigen world events aber mal eherlich das ist normalerweiße nicht etwas was übertrieben lange halten werde.

Einfach abwarten wanns kommt denke aber so november december ca.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Ab = Open End



!


----------



## Katchou (23. August 2010)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es noch dieses Jahr komen wird. Taktisch bietet sich da einfach das Weihnachtsgeschäft an.
Das es später wird glaube ich eher nicht. Wenn man sich ein wenig für Witschaft etc interessiert, hat man mitbekommen, dass der Absatz der Spieleindustrie eher nachgelassen hat. Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass Blizzard ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist....


----------



## Lord-lol (23. August 2010)

Wenn es vor Weihnachten rauskommt glaube ich nicht dass es sich jeder unter sein Bäumchen legt und bis Weihnachten wartet...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ist es eigentlich egal wann Blizz Cata rausbringt die meisten kaufen es eh am gleichen Tag um es zu installieren und zu spielen...


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2010)

Dankeschön Zam ^^ ... AB Ende Oktober heißt so viel wie: Soon™


----------



## biene maya (23. August 2010)

Hat schon jemand gesagt,dass es sehr wahrscheinlich zum *Weihnachtsgeschäft* kommen wird.


----------



## Jokxer (23. August 2010)

Was ihr glaubt intressiert doch keinen.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Dankeschön Zam ^^ ... AB Ende Oktober heißt so viel wie: Soon™



Nö - das heißt soviel wie: "So ziemlich jeder Shop hat spekulative(!), also geschätzte Veröffentlichungsdaten, bis ein genaues Datum vom Hersteller/Publisher bekannt gegeben wird." :-)
Das ganze fängt doch meist an mit Quartalsangaben, verdichtet sich mit der Zeit dann auf Monate und schließlich geschätzte Daten nach irgendwelchen durchschnittlichen Veröffentlichungsintervallen. Wie auch immer - bin kein Geschäftstyp *g*. Fakt ist nur, wissen tuts keiner so genau. ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (23. August 2010)

Katchou schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es noch dieses Jahr komen wird. Taktisch bietet sich da einfach das Weihnachtsgeschäft an.
> Das es später wird glaube ich eher nicht. Wenn man sich ein wenig für Witschaft etc interessiert, hat man mitbekommen, dass der Absatz der Spieleindustrie eher nachgelassen hat. Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass Blizzard ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist....



Blizzard hat schon vor Wochen bestätigt das es noch 2010 erscheinen wird, dass sie sich dabei vom Weihnachtsgeschäft leiten lassen bezweifle ich, sowas hat blizz gar nicht mehr nötig


----------



## Harokto (23. August 2010)

ich  finde es interessant wie ihr auf das weihnachtsgeschäft drängt ... 

wenn cata sagen wir am ... 15 dezember rauskommt ... würdet ihr etwa warten ? XD 

sry das könnt ihr mir nich erzählen ... das ding wird gekauft wenn es rauskommt ... spiele wie ... nfs .. civ .... battlefield .. halt offline games ... die kauft man sich zu weihnachten ... aber do nich wow XD

aber wie ihr meint ... nehmt eine pauschalregel die wie ihr meint für jedes game gilt und lasst restliche faktoren komplett ausser acht


----------



## pharazon/anub (23. August 2010)

also Blizz hat den Release dieses Jahr offiziel bestätigt, die frage ist wann, wie schon gesagt ist der Endcontent noch nicht in der Beta. Wir alle wissen das Blizz ein geldgieriges Unternehmen ist, also denke ich das es November / Dezember sein wird, so dass sie noch was vom Eihnachtsgeschäft haben


----------



## Zodttd (23. August 2010)

Bei Gamestop hat man mir gesagt das Spiel kommt erst im Dezember, aber der Cousin von der Tante eines Freundes meinte es kommt doch schon im September...


----------



## Harokto (23. August 2010)

SEPTEMBER ?XD is ja noch geiler ... no nichma endcontent in der beta aber nächsten monat .... ja ne is kla 

und zum thema weihnachtsgeschäft sag ich einfach nix mehr

leute die lernresistent sind bleiben es


----------



## Firun (23. August 2010)

Ich spekuliere auf einen Zeitraum zwischen Dezember und Februar, aber erstmal die Blizzcon ende Oktober abwarten.


----------



## Sezulad (23. August 2010)

Hoffe sie belassen die Beta noch ein wenig.
Möchte nicht mit sehr vielen Bugs & Fehlern spielen.

so far...Sezu


----------



## Helgesen (23. August 2010)

Auf der Blizzcon wird der Termin bekannt gegeben (denk mal Dezember)


----------



## Plusader (23. August 2010)

Man kann vorbestellen und die Keys werden per Mail Weihnachten gesendet... na dann mal Frohes Fest wenn jeder vorm PC anstatt beim Tannenbaum sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (23. August 2010)

Ich hoffe einfach nur es kommt dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xargok (23. August 2010)

Hieß es nicht das es noch in diesem laufenden GESCHÄFTSJAHR erscheint ? Also das bedeutet quasi Sie könnten sich bis März Zeit lassen. Vom jetzigen Punkt aus betrachtet gibt es ja noch einiges zu tun .... es gab bisher, soweit ich weis noch nicht mal ausreichende Tests von Schlachtzügen. Vor allem vermisse ich aber derzeit noch Überabreitungen die bereits angekündigt wurden (z.b. verbesserte und überarbeitete Darstellung der alten Rassen).

Natürlich kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen das die kommende Blizz Messe uns eindeutig mehr an Infos geben wird. Das Higlight der Blizzcon wird es jedoch nicht sein, ich rechne mehr mit der Bekanntmachung des neuen MMOs.

Aber was bringt das ganze spekulieren, vielmehr heisst es ja wie immer "When its done "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Machinistenlord (23. August 2010)

Harokto schrieb:


> oktober ? .. aber sonst gesund ja ?XD
> 
> die beta is grad ma auf stufe 83 oder ? ...
> 
> ...



also erstens: ja ich bin noch gesund, daran besteht kein zweifel ^^
zweitens: Oktober? Naja ich glaub es ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sie es bis Ende Oktober hingebacken bekommen, ein netter Gedanke, den ich auch jederzeit sofort unterstuetze, aber wie gesagt, ich glaubs nicht. 
Drittens: Weihnachtesgeschaeft. Also ehrlich, WotLk kam auch Mitte November raus und da war es auch noch nicht Weihnachten und jeder hat sichs quasi gekauft. Ich nehme an sie werden es wieder zu den Novemberzeiten rausbringen.

Schoene Gruesse

PS: Sorry fuer die ganzen Buchstaben wie "ae, ue und oe", aber bin grad in England und wie wir ja alle, hoffentlich, wissen, gibt es in der Englischen Sprache keine Umlaute.


----------



## KingNothing22 (23. August 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Oktober war mal geplant glaub ich, aber halte es nicht für realistisch. Es ist Ende August und auf den Beta-Servern wurde nicht mal der Endcontent getestet. Zudem gibt es noch den Patch mit der Befreiung von Gnomeregan und der Echoinseln. Und eventuell noch ein Cata-Pre-Patch, falls der vorher genannte Patch dieser nicht ist. November-Dezember ist realistischer.




Ich hoffe ehrlichgesagt auch sehr stark, dass Blizz ihre Meinung ändern und man den Endcontent(sprich Raids) nicht testen können wird.
Ich hab eigentlich absolut kein Bock schon vor Release hunderte Guides finden zu können...und kommt mir nicht mit "dann lies sie nicht"..ich raide ja nicht alleine und kann wohl kaum anderen verbieten Guides zu lesen...


----------



## Ukmâsmú (23. August 2010)

ich würd sagen sie releasen es wenns fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und im anbetracht der beta fehlt einfach noch zu viel, und da isses egal was auf den live servern noch alles fehlt, solang die beta no net richtig läuft, sämtlcihes getestet ausgemerzt behoben geglättet optimiert usw. wurde kommt des net raus und ich weiß au net ob es 2010 noch aufn markt kommt es kann immer ncoh was passieren was den release herauszögert


----------



## DiegoDark (23. August 2010)

Also einen 100%tige außsage das es dieses Jahr noch erscheint habe ich noch nicht Gelesen! Das einzige was ich bis jetzt immer gelesen habe ist: "Wir wollte Cata noch 2010 veröfentlichen. Aber It´s done, when it done! (Es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist!)" Und auch wenn ich wie viele der Communitie scharf auf Cata bin, beführworte ich den mit diesem einfachen satz ausgesagte politische einstellung!!


----------



## Duskfall334 (23. August 2010)

ich glaube es kommt am 9. Dezember. 2010 u 00:01 raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer will wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> http://www.buffed-sh...ysm-Add-on.html
> 
> "Lieferzeit: Ab Ende Oktober 2010 lieferbar"
> 
> hab ich was verpasst??


Solche Termine werden immer gern angegeben um den geneigten Käufer dazu zu verleiten es gleich vorzubestellen. Einen anderen Grund gibt es nicht. Wenn der offizielle Termin kommt wirst du es auf nahezu jeder Webseite die was mit MMO´s zu tun hat lesen. Da kann man gar nichts verpassen.


----------



## Totebone (23. August 2010)

3.9 Kommt im September weil mit 3.9 denk ich mal die Arena Saison 8 zuende gehen wird und das muss jetz langsam, die Saison is jetz schon überfällig.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. August 2010)

Dann müsste das Addon jetzt schon Gold-Status haben bzw. der Release-Termin schon bekannt sein. Von Gold-Status bis Release vergehen ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## Fröstler (24. August 2010)

Ich rechne dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit dem Addon, eher nächstes Frühjahr.

Warum?
- Beta noch ziemlich unfertig
- Gnomeregan + Sen Jin Event muss noch auf den Live-Servern erscheinen (Patch 3.9)
- Pre Patch 4.0 + Talente müssen noch erscheinen
- Testserver noch nicht on sind bzw Infos dazu -> dauert alles noch einige Zeit
- Blizzard dafür bekannt ist Termine zu verschieben, die sagen immer viel vorher...

Und kommt bitte nicht mit dem "Weihnachtsgeschäft" das hat nichts groß zu sagen, da hätten sie ja auch BC wohl eher zu Weihnachten fertig bekommen können, wurde dann aber der 16. Januar des nächsten Jahres... Nur als Beispiel, da haben sie ihr "Weihnachtsgeschäft" auch verpasst, weil sie sowas gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## nehelenia_k (24. August 2010)

wog.ch spricht mittlerweile vom versand am 30.11. und ladenverkauf 1.12.


----------



## Cartman666 (24. August 2010)

Aufgrund des Fortschritts der Beta bin ich eher skeptisch, was einen Termin in diesem Jahr angeht.

In einem Interview mit Tom Chilton war zu lesen, daß die noch ein paar Monate brauchen. In einem anderen Interview hat er gesagt, daß Cataclysm definitiv dieses Jahr erscheinen soll. Kombiniert spricht das für einen Termin im Dezember.

Rechnerisch (betrachtet man die Patches und Termine der bisheringen Addons) wäre September fällig gewesen, aber schon durch den Blizzcon Termin im Oktober war klar, daß das nicht realistisch ist. Die werden ja kaum ihre Hausmesse nach dem Erscheinen ihrer Hauptprodukte machen. Durch die Verschiebung von D3 hätten die ja sonst gar nichts zu zeigen.


----------



## lord just (24. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Oktober? Macht ihr Witze?
> 
> Es fehlt der Echo-Inseln & Gnomeregan Patch, ebenso der 4.0 Patch den es bisher zu jedem Addon-Start gab ( evlt. ist das ein einziger Patch ).
> 
> ...



also der pre event patch von cataclysm ist schon auf den live servern. das einzige was fehlt ist halt das zeichen von blizzard das es los geht und denke mal das der wie die anderen events rund einen monat vor release freigeschaltet wird. 4.0 wird es wohl erst mit release geben, da man ja sonst schonmal die ganzen neuegestallteten gebiete sehen würde usw. 


dann etwas zur beta

die beta war von anfang an schon weit fortgeschrittener als so manch andere beta und ist laut aussagen von blizzard auch sehr forgeschritten. an gebieten ist soweit alles drin und auch die 5er instanzen sind größtenteils drin. nächsten monat sollen dann die ersten raids kommen und irgendwann auch der ganze rest wie z.b. das neue bg und dann fehlt das balancing, was man aber auch auf den live servern noch weiterführen kann. oktober finde ich auch für etwas zu früh und denke auch eher an einen release ende november. so hätte man noch 2 monate zeit für die beta und einen monat fürs event und man nimmt das weihnachtsgeschäft.


----------



## Kerbe (24. August 2010)

Man man ist doch egal wann es kommt ich hoffe nur nicht wenn Ferien sind


----------



## Ehnoah (24. August 2010)

Verstehe echt nicht warum es so viele sinnlose Disku Threads gibt über das Release Datum... 

Es ist halt fakt das es nicht vor Weihnachten kommt wenn überhaupt. 

1. Twilight Highland ist ev. zu 80% fertig nur für die Allianz! 
2. Uldum ist nicht mal zu 50% fertig. Toll es stehen NPCs da aber die ganzen Quests sind noch extrem verbuggt ( ja ich habe alle getestet )
3. Tol Barad = ev. zu 30% fertig wenn überhaupt. ( Das Levelgebiet für 83 )
4. Battle for Gilneas = 0% da neu Entwicklung
5. Alle 5er? Wo ist Skywall? Wo ist in Uldum der Tempel? Wo ist Grim Batol? ...... nicht mal die hälfte an 5er Instanzen ist da!

Die Beta beginnt jetzt gerade erst eine Beta zu werden. Vorher war es noch eine Alpha ( in meinen Augen )

Erschwerend hinzu kommt noch:

1. Septemberwoche ( wenn überhaupt ) kommen die ersten Raid Instanzen oder nur 1
2. Der Test dieser dauert mind. 4 Wochen. ( unwahrscheinlich das nach 1 Woche alles Fixed ist )
3. Weitere Raids werden released + erneute 4 Wochen Test
4. Heroic Instanzen werden Released und benötigen ebenfalls ein Balancing......

PS: selbst ein GM meinte das er es für unwahrscheinlich hält... (GamesCom Info)

so long......


----------



## Nexarius (24. August 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also der pre event patch von cataclysm ist schon auf den live servern. das einzige was fehlt ist halt das zeichen von blizzard das es los geht und denke mal das der wie die anderen events rund einen monat vor release freigeschaltet wird. 4.0 wird es wohl erst mit release geben, da man ja sonst schonmal die ganzen neuegestallteten gebiete sehen würde usw.





Es geht um die ganzen neuen Talente und "kleinen" Neuerungen, die quasi immer 1-1,5 Monate vor Erscheinen implementiert wurden. Und das wird hier denke ich nicht anders sein - und wieso sollte man durch einen Patch ( woho ein 10GB Patch? ) die neuen Gebiete sehen? Hat man ja in BC und WotLK auch nicht gekonnt.


Und wie schon bereits gesagt wurde, *im Oktober ist die BlizzCon und da werden wir 100% erfahren, wann Cataclysm erscheint. *


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. August 2010)

Ich tippe auf 24.11. (wäre ein Mittwoch) bei uns.

Alles andere ist zu unrealistisch. Aber selbst dieser Termin ist nur eine Vermutung, bei Blizz kann es dann auch mal
fix Januar werden. Ist aber an sich auch Hupe.


----------



## bexxter83 (24. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, es kommt noch heuer, weil im März mein Baby auf die Welt kommt und ich würde vorher noch gern was vom neuen Content sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (24. August 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es kommt noch heuer, weil im März mein Baby auf die Welt kommt und ich würde vorher noch gern was vom neuen Content sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja das klingt ja mal nicht schlecht :-)

Na mal abwarten, noch ist ja genug Zeit, dass es dieses Jahr erscheint.


----------



## nrg (24. August 2010)

Xargok schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht das es noch in diesem laufenden GESCHÄFTSJAHR erscheint ?



Das war SW:TOR



Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich rechne dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit dem Addon, eher nächstes Frühjahr.
> 
> Warum?
> - Beta noch ziemlich unfertig
> ...



Der Patch für die beiden Startgebiete ist schon auf den Liverealms, kam wohl mit Patch 3.3.5 da er auf dem entsprechenden PTR getestet werden konnte. Er muss nur noch freigeschaltet werden. 

Was fehlt ist der Event zu 4.0 und der PTR. Als Faustregel kann man sagen wenn der PTR für 4.0 da ist dauert es noch 6-8 Wochen bis er Live geht, danach noch mal 1-2 Wochen zum Addon. Also nach Start des PTR circa 2 Monate warten. Der Event wird entsprechend davor starten.

Blizzard verschiebt nur Termine die sie nicht festgelegt haben, wenn sie ein genaues Datum genannt haben kannst du einen Frosch drauf festnageln das es an dem Tag in den Regalen steht.



Fröstler schrieb:


> Und kommt bitte nicht mit dem "Weihnachtsgeschäft" das hat nichts groß zu sagen, da hätten sie ja auch BC wohl eher zu Weihnachten fertig bekommen können, wurde dann aber der 16. Januar des nächsten Jahres... Nur als Beispiel, da haben sie ihr "Weihnachtsgeschäft" auch verpasst, weil sie sowas gar nicht brauchen.



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, durch das System MMO fallen solche Abhängigkeiten weg.


----------



## Darkdamien (24. August 2010)

ich denke auch dass es noch bis ende november dauern wird... aber hat zeit, will nicht so früh wieder anfangen ^^


----------



## l0Xx (24. August 2010)

hust hust... da gabs doch nen interview vor 5 Tagen... zitat:"Ausserdem rechnet auch Tom Chilton fest mit einem Release von Cataclysm noch in diesem Jahr. "
darauf verlasse ich mich mal... 2011 denke ich eher nicht


----------



## Fröstler (24. August 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Blizzard verschiebt nur Termine die sie nicht festgelegt haben, wenn sie ein genaues Datum genannt haben kannst du einen Frosch drauf festnageln das es an dem Tag in den Regalen steht.



Ja, eben....wenn sie (als Beispiel) sagen "Cataclysm wird am 20 März 2011 erscheinen" dann ist das sicher, da geb ich dir recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sie haben bis jetz noch keinen genauen Termin gegeben und nur gesagt "vorraussichtlich", "wahrscheinlich", "versuchen es bis ... fertig zu bekommen" u.s.w. ...
Also können wir uns eigentlich schon sicher sein, dass das dieses Jahr nix mehr wird, denn dieses "versuchen", "wahrscheinlich" u.s.w. .. bedeutet Verschiebung, meiner Meinung nach.
Warum? - Weil Blizzard sowas sogut wie immer macht, habe es nun gute 5 Jahre beobachten können und im verschieben sind die wahre Weltmeister.


Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Nexarius (24. August 2010)

Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel.

The Burning Crusade wurde mit einem festgesetzten Termin dennoch um einige Wochen verschoben.


----------



## Gnap (24. August 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es kommt noch heuer, weil im März mein Baby auf die Welt kommt und ich würde vorher noch gern was vom neuen Content sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder baby auf "when its done" verschieben xD


----------



## kempman (24. August 2010)

Habe eben gesehen, dass die Blizzcon am 22. und 23. Oktober 2010 stattfinden soll. Referenz: http://starcraft2.in...p?newsid=100877


Da auf der Gamescom das Erscheinungsdatum *nicht* angekündigt wurde, wird dies wohl auf der Blizzcon mit großem Brimborium passieren.

Demnach gehe ich leider davon aus, dass Cataclysm frühestens *Anfang bis Ende Dezember 2010* erscheinen wird, da mir der Novembertermin zu kurzfristig erscheint. Dafür spricht auch noch, dass Blizzard sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht entgehen lassen wollen wird.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2010)

Mich interessiert der Pre-Patch viel mehr, da ich da einsteige und meinen Masterplan abklapper, um mich fertig für Cata zu machen...aber ich schätze, dass wir frühestens(!!!) Ende Oktober mit rechnen können, wobei mitte November warscheinlicher ist!, zum Weihnachtsgeschäft erwarte ich es nicht, da es Blizz nicht nötig hat und möglich viel Zeit für das lvln gebraucht werden soll, welches suboptimal zur Urlaubs/Ferienzeit ist...


----------



## Nexarius (25. August 2010)

Es gibt zwei Dinge über die ich mir *100% sicher* bin:

- WoW Cataclysm ist *nicht auf irgend ein Weihnachtsgeschäft angewiesen*. BC verkaufte sich* 2,4 Millionen Mal*, WotLK sogar* 2,8 Millionen Mal *in den ersten 24 Stunden - Rekord. Ich denke nicht, dass es bei Cataclysm anders sein wird, nein, ich vermute sogar, dass Blizzard die 3 Millionen Marke knacken wird.* Activision Blizzard ist mit World of Warcraft auf kein Weihnachtsgeschäft* oder sonst was angewiesen, das haben sie schon öfters bewiesen.* BC war auch für das Weihnachtsgeschäft geplant* und wurde dann in den *Januar verschoben *- und da war WoW noch lange nicht so erfolgreich wie heute. Ebenso gibt es in den nächsten* 8-10 Monaten keine ernst zunehmende Konkurrenz* für Cataclysm. GW 2 und SWTOR die wohl die größten Konkurrenten sind, erscheinen frühstens Mitte 2011, bis dahin ist Cataclysm schon lange releast, falls sie es tatsächlich ins Jahr 2011 verschieben, können wir spätestens Januar / Februar damit rechnen.

- Das *feste Erscheinungsdatum* für das Addon erfahren wir mit *Sicherheit auf der BlizzCon die vom 22. - 23. Oktober 2010* stattfindet. Das wiederum heißt, dass Cataclysm *sicher nicht im Oktober*, *frühestens Ende November*, wahrscheinlicher aber noch *im Dezember* erscheint. Sorry Leute, aber Oktober könnt ihr euch zu 100000000% Sicherheit abschminken.


----------



## nrg (25. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ebenso gibt es in den nächsten* 8-10 Monaten keine ernst zunehmende Konkurrenz* für Cataclysm. GW 2 und SWTOR die wohl die größten Konkurrenten sind, erscheinen frühstens Mitte 2011, bis dahin ist Cataclysm schon lange releast, falls sie es tatsächlich ins Jahr 2011 verschieben, können wir spätestens Januar / Februar damit rechnen.



Öhm, Bioware und EA haben zugesagt das SW:Tor im laufenden Geschäftsjahr erscheinen wird und das endet am 28.02.2011. Also nix mit 8-10 Monate, wenn sie Pech haben vielleicht 2-3 Monate. 

SW:TOR wird einiges an Spielern abziehen, wie damals bei AoC oder WAR. Aber viele von denen werden ganz schnell wieder da sein wenn sie merken dass diese Spiele kein besseres WoW sind sondern was völlig anderes. 

Wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind ist der Erfolg von WoW darin begründet dass es MMO-Fastfood ist. Einfach zu konsumieren ist das Erfolgsrezept, dazu noch auf frisierten Taschenrechnern lauffähig, man braucht keine Highend Hardware zum spielen.


----------



## Bracka (25. August 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> - Blizzard dafür bekannt ist Termine zu verschieben, die sagen immer viel vorher...



 nenne mir 2 Termine die sie verscoben haben -.-
Sie haben bis zum heutigen tag erst 1 termin nicht einhalten können und das War release von BC!
also nichts mit dafür sind sie bekannt ...


----------



## Ehnoah (25. August 2010)

SW:TOR ist aber der größte dreck der je Entwickelt wurde "Es gibt ein Deckungssystem was 10% Schaden absorbiert" aber HEY ich kann durch eine Wand aus Tausend Meter Beton schießen!

80% der Fans waren auf der GC enttäuscht. Ich selbst auch. Konnte es auf der GC spielen. Wäre am liebsten schon eher abgehauen.

Naja hoffe Sie überlegen nochmal was Sie vorhaben. ( PS: Die Laufanimation sieht aus wie als wenn die ein Stock im .... hätten )

Harte aber ehrliche Kritik an SW:TOR. 

Naja freuen wir uns am besten auf Tera/GW2 ev. Cata


----------



## j-gordon-s (25. August 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> SW:TOR ist aber der größte dreck der je Entwickelt wurde "Es gibt ein Deckungssystem was 10% Schaden absorbiert" aber HEY ich kann durch eine Wand aus Tausend Meter Beton schießen!
> 
> 80% der Fans waren auf der GC enttäuscht. Ich selbst auch. Konnte es auf der GC spielen. Wäre am liebsten schon eher abgehauen.
> 
> ...



Das Spiel ist noch net mal im Beta-Status aber schon jetzt der größte Dreck der je entwickelt wurde. Bei den Gedankengängen von solchen Nullpeilern wie dir wundert es mich echt net, dass in den Foren ständig nur gemault wird.

Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, dass es eure hirnbefreite Wahrnehmung ist, die alles scheiße erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Nexarius (25. August 2010)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist noch net mal im Beta-Status aber schon jetzt der größte Dreck der je entwickelt wurde. Bei den Gedankengängen von solchen Nullpeilern wie dir wundert es mich echt net, dass in den Foren ständig nur gemault wird.
> 
> Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, dass es eure hirnbefreite Wahrnehmung ist, die alles scheiße erscheinen lässt.





Doch, das Spiel läuft momentan in der Beta.


----------



## Sinstra (25. August 2010)

Cataclysm kommt an einem Dienstag !!


----------



## Bluebarcode (25. August 2010)

Auf der gamescom hat ghostcraweler eh den genauen termien genannt - On the first thuesday.....after it´s done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (25. August 2010)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist noch net mal im Beta-Status aber schon jetzt der größte Dreck der je entwickelt wurde. Bei den Gedankengängen von solchen Nullpeilern wie dir wundert es mich echt net, dass in den Foren ständig nur gemault wird.
> 
> Merkt ihr eigentlich noch, dass es eure hirnbefreite Wahrnehmung ist, die alles scheiße erscheinen lässt.



Hm ich glaub das war ein Flame versuch oder? *grübel*

Und doch es ist in der Beta :-> die "offene Closed Beta" kommt jetzt demnächst 2-3 Wochen? Laut GC aber die "interne" Beta läuft jetzt schon. Wobei schon ausgewählte Eingeladen werden mit strenger NDA.





Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Auf der gamescom hat ghostcraweler eh den genauen termien genannt - On the first thuesday.....after it´s done
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur wann ist die Frage :-) im moment ist es ja leider noch mehr Alpha als Beta. Aber es kommt ja bald ein Patch der dies ändert *freu* Dann gehts endlich los auf 85 und dann Raiden, Raiden , Raiden. ( IDs in der Beta halten ja nur 24h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## rocksor (25. August 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Oktober war mal geplant glaub ich, aber halte es nicht für realistisch. Es ist Ende August und auf den Beta-Servern wurde nicht mal der Endcontent getestet. Zudem gibt es noch den Patch mit der Befreiung von Gnomeregan und der Echoinseln. Und eventuell noch ein Cata-Pre-Patch, falls der vorher genannte Patch dieser nicht ist. November-Dezember ist realistischer.



Ich denke Cata Pre Patch und der Patch mit Echoinseln / Gnomeregan wird der selbe sein.
Glaube aber auch dass Cata gegen Ende November kommen wird.


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Richtig, und Blizzard sagt ja auch, dass es Cataclysm auf jeden Fall noch 2010 releasen will / wird.
> 
> Ich glaube Blizzard will die riesige MMO Konkurrenz im Jahre 2011 umgehen - SWOTR, GW 2, Tera, Rift uvm... vor allem weil da so Größen wie SWOTR und GW dabei sind. Und mal im ernst, welches MMO dieses Jahr könnte einem Release Termin gefährlich werden? FF XIV? Ich glaube nicht, dass FF XIV so gute Chancen hat irgend was groß zu reißen, schon gar nicht gegen einen Riesen wie WoW.




schonmal was von David vs. Goliath gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (25. August 2010)

Cata kommt zur Weihnachtszeit dann boomt das Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Post 400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (25. August 2010)

d.h. Cataclysm kommt am 21.Dezember wenns zum Weihnachtsgeschäft kommt *G*


----------



## Nexarius (25. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> schonmal was von David vs. Goliath gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja, und David hat Goliath geschlagen.


----------



## Fröstler (25. August 2010)

Bracka schrieb:


> nenne mir 2 Termine die sie verscoben haben -.-
> Sie haben bis zum heutigen tag erst 1 termin nicht einhalten können und das War release von BC!
> also nichts mit dafür sind sie bekannt ...



Ich meine nicht nur die Erweiterungs Termine, sondern allgemeine Termine die Blizzard mal angekündigt hatte und dann wieder verschoben, d.h. auch in WoW z.B nen Patch....


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

*Cataclysm Releasetermin*
Über das Erscheinungsdatum von WoW Cataclysm lässt sich nur spekulieren. Geht man jedoch davon aus, dass die Friends and Family Beta von Cataclysm (Start: 4. Mai 2010) nach ca. 4-6 Wochen in eine Closed Beta umgewandelt wird und diese wiederum ca. 4-5 Monate dauert, ergäbe sich ein rechnerisches Erscheinungsdatum irgendwann zwischen Mitte Oktober und Mitte November 2010 – dann könnte Blizzard auf der Blizzcon im Oktober den Cataclysm Release auch stimmungsvoll einläuten. Erschiene Cataclysm wirklich in diesem Zeitraum, wäre nebenbei bemerkt der Abstand zum Starcraft 2 Release im Juli 2010 ausreichend groß, das Weihnachtgeschäft stünde vor der Tür und ein eventueller Cataclysm Release im Oktober / November würde zum Erscheinungstermin von WoW Wrath of the Lich King passen (Releasetermin: 13. November 2008).


Selbst dort auf der Seite hat man keinen festen Termin (weil es keinen Off. Termin gibt) also sollte man irgendwelche Spekulationen nicht glauben schenken.


Selbst Blizz sagte ja das es noch dieses Jahr kommen sollte und sie auch daran arbeiten. Also ist es doch hupe ob nächsten monat kommt oder doch erst Dez. , man kann nur dann anfangen zu leveln wenn man die Daten auf der platte hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (25. August 2010)

Das ein zigste was ich hoffe ist das der Beta Client in den Retail umgewandelt wird. Das man mit Realm-List Change direkt wieder los Spielen kann ohne 16 GB + zu saugen.


----------



## Harlon0822 (26. August 2010)

Wie man in einer Nachricht von Buffed schon gelesen hat kann es so sein das es wir bei WotlK ist... da wurde auf der Blizzcon das Erscheinungsdatum von WotlK bekannt gegeben und das war ein Monat nach der Blizzcon deswegen wird vermutet das sie es bei cata genau so machen... ein Monat nach der Blizzcon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mah_Boi (28. August 2010)

Mal ein bisschen was abwegigeres: In der letzten Panini-Vorschau wurde u.a. der nächste WoW-Roman angekündigt, welcher die Vorgeschichte zu Cataclysm erzählen soll. In diesem "Artikel" stand auch: "WoW-Cataclysm - das neue Add-On ab November 2010 im Handel".

Natürlich ist das nicht uuunbedingt die zuverlässigste Quelle, aber anscheinend ist es bis zum Release nicht mehr weit hin (ich werd später noch n Bild davon hochladen). Wollt das nur mal erwähnen, da ich hier davon bislang nüscht gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=11022:Foto0040.jpg]

[attachment=11023:Foto0041.jpg]


----------



## Toxxical (6. September 2010)

Also auf November freuen oder ist das auch nur wieder ein Trick um die Vorverkaufs Zahlen anzukurbeln, das sich die Allies und Hordler nicht wieder vorm Media Markt prügeln?
Open PvP im rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (6. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Also auf November freuen oder ist das auch nur wieder ein Trick um die Vorverkaufs Zahlen anzukurbeln, das sich die Allies und Hordler nicht wieder vorm Media Markt prügeln?
> Open PvP im rl


Und wenn schon. Ich freu mich irre auf das Addon, und sauge alle Infos wie ein Schwamm auf, und hoffe, hoffe auf November.


----------



## Howjin15 (6. September 2010)

Boforst schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf die erste Dezemberwoche, wegen Weihnachtsgeschäft und dem Versprechen Cata auf jeden Fall noch 2010 herauszubringen...
> Die werden die Erweiterung so auf'n letzten Drücker releasen, weil die z.Teil den Content noch nicht mal in der betea veröffentlichen.



Mit dem weihnachtsgeschäft wär ich mir da nicht so ganz sicher, denn auch BC sollte bereits vor weihnachten erscheinen,schaffte es dann aber doch nicht weil sie eben nicht fertig waren - ich denke sie möchten es vor weihnachten rausbringen, wissen aber selber nicht ob sie es schaffen....das sie den verkaufstermin an der blizzcon bekannt geben wäre zu vermute....allerding spricht dagegen das erst etwa 2/3 der Cata release inhalte aufm beta server sind (schätz ich ma)... Ich selber denke das sies wieder veruschen bis weihnachten... wenn nicht wirds spätestens januar / Februar 2011 kommen.


----------



## Varagon (6. September 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher das Cata kommt wenn es fertig ist *g

Also meine Vermutung: pünktlich zu Weihnachten...wenn Mutti allein zu Weihnachten am Tannenbaum sitzt und singt ist Cata schuld *fg


lg Varagon


----------



## lord just (6. September 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ich denke Cata Pre Patch und der Patch mit Echoinseln / Gnomeregan wird der selbe sein.
> Glaube aber auch dass Cata gegen Ende November kommen wird.


auf der gamescom wurde schon von blizzard gesagt wie der start von cataclysm ablaufen wird. 


als erstes wird das pre event mit den echoinseln/gnomeregan und dieser questreihe um den schattenhammer klan freigeschaltet (die daten sind schon im spiel und es muss da keinen extra patch für geben). lore technisch stimmt das einen dann schonmal auf cataclysm ein, weil die trolle und gnome sich ihr neues startgebiet holen und man erfährt, dass der schattenhammer klan irgendwas im schilde führt.

darauf folgt dann der cata pre patch 4.0 der den kataklysmus bringt und die ganzen gebiete, talente usw. ändert und auch die technischen neuerungen mitbringt wie die neue standard ui . da gibt es dann auch ne kleine questreihe zu in der man dann erfährt was passiert ist und ist dann story technisch auf dem stand, dass man mit cataclysm losstarten kann.

wie lange diese phasen dauern wurde nicht gesagt, aber ich denke mal das patch 4.0 ca. nen monat vorher kommt, damit man sich an die neuen spielmachniken usw. gewöhnen kann, da ja z.b. paladine, hexenmeister und jäger stark verändert wurden und man sich vielleicht auch anderes equip besorgen will, weil die stats ja auch verändert werden.

das pre event wird aber wohl kurzer ausfallen mit geschätzten 2 wochen. das zurückerobern dauert höchstens 1 stunde wenn man pech hat und warten muss. die questreihe um den schattenhammer klan dauert etwas länger, weil man da viel reisen muss und sollte wohl auch innerhalb von einem tag schaffbar sein. selbst casual spieler sollten also mit dem pre event nach ner woche fertig sein.

wenn man sich jetzt einmal den status der beta anguckt, dann ist die schon weit fortgeschritten und es fehlen eigentlich nur noch die raids und das balancing was minimum noch nen monat dauern wird. ende oktober ist möglich aber denke mal eher mitte bis ende november oder wenn es probleme mit den raids gibt vielleicht auch ein release erst im januar wie bei bc.


----------



## Beka (6. September 2010)

ich denke auch das es frühjahr 2011 wird. vermutlich wird auf der blizzcon der termin für den gnom/echoinsel-patch genannt, und gegen weihnachten dann das endgültige releasdatum. wenn man bedenkt wie viele user WoW weltweit hat, ist blizzard nicht auf ein "weihnachtsgeschäft" angewiesen. und BC oder WotLk (weiß nicht mehr genau welches von beiden) kam ja auch erst nach weihnachten, also im frühjahr raus.
zudem sollen ja möglichst viele spieler sowohl den LK legen als auch RS clearen, und im moment haben das größtenteils eben nur die spieler mit viel zeit (und dementsprechend gutem eqip) geschafft


----------



## erwo (6. September 2010)

Die Beta ist ja eh das einzige wo Cata noch ein bisschen schwer ist...

Befor das ganze fertig ist und verkauft wird ist es so viel einfacher das sich das Spielen garnicht mehr lohnt...

Spiele Beta von Anfang an udn werde es nicht kaufen, lohnt leider nciht.


----------



## Ramius010858 (6. September 2010)

Vergesst mal ganz schnell das "Weihnachtsgeschäft" Bizzard wird mit WOW keine Rücksicht auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft nehmen. Angesicht der riesigen Fan/Spielergemeinde kannst du WOW-Addon's zur jeder Zeit rausbringen es wird immer gekauft. 
Die einzige Taktik die Sinn machen würde wäre das Addon so rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten rauszubringen das die gute Stimmung der Fan/Spielergemeinder das Weinachtsgeschäft für Neuspieler ankurbeln würde. Und grade zur Weihnachtzeit wird schnell mal aus Eigenüberzeugung ein guter Freund/Bekannter/ Verwandter (_ichweißnichtwasichschenkensollaberWOWistsogeildawirder/siesichbestimmtdrüberfreuen_) des Bekehrens bedacht.


----------



## Lord Gama (6. September 2010)

Ramius010858 schrieb:


> Vergesst mal ganz schnell das "Weihnachtsgeschäft" Bizzard wird mit WOW keine Rücksicht auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft nehmen. Angesicht der riesigen Fan/Spielergemeinde kannst du WOW-Addon's zur jeder Zeit rausbringen es wird immer gekauft.
> Die einzige Taktik die Sinn machen würde wäre das Addon so rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten rauszubringen das die gute Stimmung der Fan/Spielergemeinder das Weinachtsgeschäft für Neuspieler ankurbeln würde. Und grade zur Weihnachtzeit wird schnell mal aus Eigenüberzeugung ein guter Freund/Bekannter/ Verwandter (_ichweißnichtwasichschenkensollaberWOWistsogeildawirder/siesichbestimmtdrüberfreuen_) des Bekehrens bedacht.



Geb ich dir völlig Recht. Auch das mit den Freundeskäufen ist nicht unbedingt wirksam. Mittlerweile kann Blizzard auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft verzichten. Wenn 10 Millionen Spieler das Addon kaufen, kann denen Weihnachten egal sein ;-)


----------



## Essig (6. September 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu geschätzten 70% meiner Vorposter maße ich mir nicht an, hier irgendjemanden von meiner genialen Theorie zum Release überzeugen zu wollen.
Was mir aber so am durchblättern aufgefallen ist, ist das nette Wörtchen "Blizzcon".
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mich an ein Video erinnern zu können, in dem man auf der Blizzcon vor Wotlk-Release eine Menschenmenge in einem Saal sitzen sah, wie sie, einem Orgasmus nahe, das Intro-Video von Wotlk (Ihr wisst schon, das in dem Arthas diesen lustigen Frostwyrm ausm Eis holt) das erste mal bestaunen durfte. (Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für diesen viel zu langen Satz).
Daher kam mir die lustige Idee: Was wäre wenn sich dieses Event wiederholen würde? 
Es wurde, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, angekündigt, dass dieses Video (welches auch den Kataklysmus als solches beinhalten wird) mit dem Patch kommt, mit welchem es die neuen Talente, neue Klassen-Rassen-Kombis und das veränderte Azeroth gibt. Dieser Besagte Patch soll wiederrum schon vor Cataclysm erscheinen, warum also nicht direkt nach der Blizzcon, und nach Veröffentlichung des besagten Videos?
(Entschuldigt, dass ich für diesen Quark keine Quellen habe, wenn ich Blödsinn verzapfe korrigiert mich gern)
Damit diese Idee sich nicht als totaler Mist entpuppt müsste allerdings der Vor-Patch (Echo-Inseln/Gnomeregan-Rückeroberung, etc...) bereits Ende September live gehen.
Ich selbst halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass alles so eintritt, aber es ist so eine Art Hoffnung, an die ich mich klammere ^^


----------



## bloodstar (6. September 2010)

das Weihnachtsgeschäft is Blizz doch egal.... Cata wird so oder so gekauft


----------



## thedarknesshell (6. September 2010)

ich hab gelesen das bevor der große patch 4.0 kommt ein bis zwei wochen vorher  die echoinseln+gnomeregan rauskommen. Dann kommt 4.0 und dann kommt Cataclysm. Rauskommen hm ich schätz mal wie wotlk november.


----------



## Deepender (6. September 2010)

ich sage auch mal november, aber ich meine man kann sich nur überraschen lassen, ebenfalls würde ich mich echt nicht wundern wenn die das sogar 2011 bringen, aber im ernst, mir hängt wotlk sowas von derbe ausm hals ich könnt dierekt kotzen!Aber dann lass se das spiel lieber 2011 rausbringen, als im oktober oder november  wenn es so unfertig ist, weil dann hab ich auch keine lust drauf


----------



## dannyl2912 (6. September 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die Blizzcon genaueres zeigen wird. Das virtuelle Ticket ist bereits bestellt und bezahlt, das werde ich mir wieder nicht entgehen lassen.

Vielleicht werden wir vorab mit dem ersten Event (Befreiung von Gnomeregan und Echo Inseln) überrascht, im aktuellen Patch sind die Daten ja vorhanden.

Patch 3.9 würde vermutlich die ersten Pre-Cataclysm-Sachen mitbringen, die nur noch ausgelöst werden.


Und noch eine Bemerkung zu dem Test-Server für Patch 4.0 (PTR only) es wird wie immer keinen geben, denn dafür ist der Beta-Server da, nicht dass es manche falsch verstehen und der gammelt noch auf einem Uraltstand herum, falls er noch online ist.


----------



## pharazon/anub (6. September 2010)

100 % pro november /dezember


----------



## Vaysor (8. September 2010)

Da steht ja auch Ab Ende November 2010


----------

